# Leeches need help



## Kenya (Jul 12, 2011)

We have seen several leeches in our tank and am really worried as we ahave baby guppies in there as well as other fish what can we do to get rid of them?


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

how did leeches get in ur tank?? sorry just wondering.


----------



## Kenya (Jul 12, 2011)

We have put new plants in i think they must have been on there


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

lol.... now i feel like a dork!!!! i forgot about that. i use fake plants. im just glad ive keep my fish alive this long. im to scared to try real plants!!!


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

yep, leeches can be introduced by plants, fish & wild live foods.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

oh yeah....i have had leeches for several years....came in on plants...almost impossible to get rid of...everything needs to be bleached...egg packets are thin light brown or amber oval shaped pieces laid on everything...much harder than snail eggs.


----------



## elitesrock (May 4, 2011)

Sorry, but take the fish out and add some aquarium salt. It might kill the blood suckers.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

nope...salt don't do it...belive me ; i tried...


----------



## elitesrock (May 4, 2011)

I looked it up and something that people do in ponds might work in a aquarium. http://blog.thepondguy.com/2008/06/23/controlling-leeches-pond-lake-q-a-week-of-may-16th/


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

"i had them bad a few years ago they were so bad they had attched themselves to my cat fish i took him out of the water put salt on the leaches it seamed to kill them then i put rock salt in my pond and for a long time i didnt see any i have them back this year the salt did not kill my gold fish or cat fish now iam haveing green water have not had that for years trying toi get rid of that"

Is this the passage you are referring to?

The salt will kill the leeches them selves or release them from the fish But not the eggs sacks.

Hence they are back this year.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Doesn't Clout work?


----------



## elitesrock (May 4, 2011)

WildForFish said:


> "i had them bad a few years ago they were so bad they had attched themselves to my cat fish i took him out of the water put salt on the leaches it seamed to kill them then i put rock salt in my pond and for a long time i didnt see any i have them back this year the salt did not kill my gold fish or cat fish now iam haveing green water have not had that for years trying toi get rid of that"
> 
> Is this the passage you are referring to?
> 
> ...


No, I was talking about the article not the comments.


----------

